# Gulp Fishing Jig?



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

New to fishing, don't know what I'm doing yet.. I was told to try the 3" Gulp New Penny Shrimp with a 1/4 oz jig. I know this sounds dumb, but whats the best way to fish with it? should i reel slowly or set it up with a carolina rig and let it sit? looking to catch reds and trout in the chocta bay. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

You have to play with it on depth but this time of year I let it hit bottom and fish it like a rubber worm ,I have never tried to carolina rig it .


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Set it up under a cajun thunder popping cork, cast it out and pop it every now and then, let it sit a while, reel it in a bit, pop it... you'll catch something.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. with the popping cork, should i use a weighted jig or just a circle hook? also, how far down should i set the gulp? appreciate the help..


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Use the weighted jig with the popping cork. 1/8 ounce should be plenty, but your 1/4 ounce will be ok too.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok, Thanks. I've been fishing the past several weekends and haven't got anything but a sculpin by casting and reeling. I'll try this out and hopefully get some better results.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just remember this: If you fish the same you will get the same results...just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

A very effective way to fish the gulp this time of year is to slow jig it. You are going to want to fish in deeper protected waters for the trout and reds as they move into the canals and bayous for the winter. You're going to want to let the jig sink to the bottom and just pop your rod tip and then let it sit for a second, reeling in you slack after every pop. When its cold the fish arent as active so the slower the better. 

A popping cork can also be very effective just be sure to match your leader length to the water depth.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

90% of the fish are in 10% of the water. You gotta be where the fish are first !!


----------



## speederx7 (Dec 9, 2011)

ok, total newbie question... what is the correct way to rig the gulp shrimp on a jighead? do you rig it straight? or do you rig it in the middle and try to make it look like a shrimp?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

speederx7 said:


> ok, total newbie question... what is the correct way to rig the gulp shrimp on a jighead? do you rig it straight? or do you rig it in the middle and try to make it look like a shrimp?


I thread the glup onto the jighead starting at the head and coming out the top of the back. make it look as streamline as possible for the best action.


----------



## speederx7 (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks! that is what i figured... just making sure i wasnt missing anything!


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

speederx7 said:


> ok, total newbie question... what is the correct way to rig the gulp shrimp on a jighead? do you rig it straight? or do you rig it in the middle and try to make it look like a shrimp?


 
Stick the jig's hook through the nose. Try to thread it straight as it goes through the body so you don't get humps or dips in the body that will cause the lure to spin and will twist your line. Go in the length of the straight part of the jig's hook and come out the center of the back.

My adivce is to fish exactly like a plastic worm in fresh water, except a bit faster because you want it to stay just off the bottom instead of hugging the bottom like a worm. It may work for some, but in my experience, it is better NOT to pop your rod tip. I get the best results by pulling the bait along with the rod and slowly dropping the rod tip and reeling in the slack a the same time......... year around. In my experinece, popping the rod tip might produce more strikes - mostly from pin fish, etc., but all species are harder hook and I catch more fish by staying in contact with the lure at all times.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water. You gotta be where the fish are first !!



+1

Slow retrieve/jig on or near the bottom will produce results but u got to find the fish first.


----------



## speederx7 (Dec 9, 2011)

traqem said:


> Stick the jig's hook through the nose. Try to thread it straight as it goes through the body so you don't get humps or dips in the body that will cause the lure to spin and will twist your line. Go in the length of the straight part of the jig's hook and come out the center of the back.
> 
> My adivce is to fish exactly like a plastic worm in fresh water, except a bit faster because you want it to stay just off the bottom instead of hugging the bottom like a worm. It may work for some, but in my experience, it is better NOT to pop your rod tip. I get the best results by pulling the bait along with the rod and slowly dropping the rod tip and reeling in the slack a the same time......... year around. In my experinece, popping the rod tip might produce more strikes - mostly from pin fish, etc., but all species are harder hook and I catch more fish by staying in contact with the lure at all times.



Thanks, that is exactly the info I need as a freshwater guy! Now I just need to cooperative fish! Looking forward to getting out down in the orange beach area between christmas and new years!


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been using Gulp Shrimp, the pearl color and purple top/grey bottom, I got'em rigged up on a leader with a 1/4 oz white jig head. I use the pop, slow reel method. It kills them. I have caught reds, specs, flounder...etc using this set-up/method. Sometimes I switch it and let it rest on the bottom every so often. I had been using live shrimp, but using these gulps are so much more fun. 

It's funny though, the other week I made a bad cast, or thought I had, and was reeling in pretty fast for another try, but a lil 12'' trout was tracking the gulp and tagged it just as it got close to the boat. Kinda caught me off guard and surprised me. So, if they are biting, it really doesn't matter what you do, as long as they can catch it.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

You never know what you will cath either. I was using a popping cork during the same and was popping it fairly fast when I was shocked by a 6 to 7 ft bull shark that almost took it. He bailed out and made a big splash when he turned away as he got to close to the boat. Man, that would have been a blast!


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

I love gulp and this is how I have used it this year. Three inch gulp on a small jig head draged very slow on the bottom right now super slow. Next I had a small jig head and used a white two inch jig head and fished it on the bottom. Also, I will drag a two inch white on a jig head and a three inch jig head behind my boat when I drift in the wind in Fish River here in Alabama. Next, I started using this past week a No Slack Tackle Poping cork and a No Slack Tackle BobCat 60 degree up jig hook on my three inch gulp. Throw out the cork and gulp let it sit five seconds. Then pop it two times and let it sit. Then wait 10 seconds and then pop it once. Then wait and pop it once hard. The specks will hit it if they are feeding I had to go to six pound super clear leader the water is so clear. I will also take my gulp off and put it back into my big container and replace a new jig and leeder and put it back under the poping cork to keep the sent fresh. You got white or new penny color bait with smell and noise from the noisey clacking cork. 

My first post just got in you all have a great web site. Kayak Bob Silverhill, Alabama


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I haven't been fishing for Reds long, but I've had some sucess recently using 3-4 inch gulp shrimps (any color) on a 1/4oz red or yellow jig head rigged through the top of the shrimp and out about halfway down the body leaving plenty of hook exposed. For Reds, I'll find about 2-6 feet of water where there is grass on the bottom and cast out as far as I can and letting the gulp sink to the bottom. I'll reel until the slack is out of the line and then give the line three quick tugs letting the gulp settle back down to the ocean floor. Then i'll reel in the slack and continue doing this all the way back to the boat. I've had sucess with them hitting the shrimp on the way back down after the three tugs. This is just my method, but there are plenty that work. Good luck.


----------

